# Who sings this??



## snagglepuss (Mar 16, 2009)

i heard this song but idk who its by

it goes like "expand your mind, dont let it wither and die"

anyone know?


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know the song but through the magic of google

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62qPgek-QgU


----------

